# Medusa Headpiece



## HeatherEve1234

I tried the pipe cleaners one year and it was a huge failure, not nearly strong enough to hold up my hair - so I'd do a trial run before the day to make sure, I waited till the morning of my event and had to bail on the whole idea. 

A few years later I found a better solution - I bought cheap plastic snakes at the $1 store (a few dozen in a pack), wire, a double banded headband, and a can of gold spray paint. I wired the snakes into a great little tiara and then sprayed the whole thing gold and I really loved how it turned out. 

I'm trying to attach a photo here, but I'm not sure if it's working...


----------



## yummum29

Heathereye!! That is exactly what I am looking for!! I am also going as Medusa. Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## BellezaLatina

I loved the way you made the headpiece!! Great idea....thanks!! ~Lisa.


----------



## Lainie

I modified a store bought costume...it's not as nice as some I've seen on here though. Search Medusa on this site, and you'll see a lot. Hope this helps!


----------



## Fyrja

Hi there. I'm new to the forums but peeked in on the threads when looking for ideas for my Medusa head piece this year. I think the head piece is definitely the most complicated part of the costume, and the ideas here definitely helped.

Lots of Wire, fake snakes, hot glue and a head band later and I had it. I wanted them to stand out in random directions as much as possible to tried to emulate the Medusa head art that you see most often in classic artwork, a nest of serpents, unwieldy and all over the place. I also used a combination of big and small snakes to add to the texture. You can't see it from the picture but I had some of the larger snakes running down my back. I left the tails on, I was originally going to cut them off because snakes growing out of the head wouldn't have tails, but I liked the shape they added to the silhouette so I left them.

Then I cringed and teased my poor hair mercilessly draping it over and in between snakes. I also wired a few snakes to little hair clips and placed them in random spots on my hair. You couldn't see the clips because of my mass of red hair, this was naturally only the smaller snakes.

Anyway here it is. This was after all the parties so I look terrible, but I think the strung out look adds to Medusa.


----------



## Lainie

Outstanding ladies! This is how I found the forum, Googling "Medusa headpiece" back in July. It brought me to this site and I'm so glad it did!

Anyway, this is how my headpiece came out for the Halloween wedding we had Saturday. I got a lot of compliments and I felt great!


----------



## BellezaLatina

YES! I love all the great ideas I have read here on this site... I will post pics soon. Thanks everyone for all your input! ~Lisa.


----------

